# Solved: Is this a virus?



## chiefj39 (Aug 24, 2005)

My wife's month old Dell Inspiron ordered with Windows XP will not shut down properly, sometimes. When it does not, a window opens and something called "_GD_Crawl" has to be force quit. A search for this file or program returns nothing. The computer has had two episodes of slowing way down, but a reboot has corrected that. The "_GD_Crawl" did not appear those times. I only see it after returning to the computer after thinking it had been shut down, but it had not. This only happens sometimes.
Eset Nod 32 was installed right out of the box after removing Norton. It does not indicate any infections.
Any ideas?


----------



## BlueEyedFox (May 9, 2008)

It is not a virus. It is Google Desktop. See this link

http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Desktop_Something-Broken/msg/21493df95e4b3352

Try closing Google Desktop from task manager before restarting or try reinstalling or even get rid of it completly.


----------



## chiefj39 (Aug 24, 2005)

That was quick! 
Thanks again.
John M


----------



## BlueEyedFox (May 9, 2008)

No problem. Love to help people. Come back if you ever need anymore help.

Goodbye.


----------

